# Anyone have tuna trip planned?



## KPTN (May 21, 2009)

I would like to get on a tuna trip the first part of January if anyone is going, charter or private boat. If you have atrip going out of the panhandle area and need to fill a seat or two please reply or pm with the cost and details. I'm pretty flexible on the timeline.

Thanks,

KP


----------



## amnbowser (Oct 2, 2009)

I would be interested in a tuna trip please shoot me some info if anyone has some leads.


----------

